# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Perfect trail gun

## VAgrunt

Well folks I am thinking that this is going to stir up a hornets nest but I am in need of some guidance. I will be in Kodiak Alaska soon and I am curious as to what would make a perfect trail gun. Note that it must be light and manageable, strong enough to hurt a Kodiak bear, and durable enough to survive in Alaska. I am no rookie when it comes to firearms and I am well aware of the need to be very accurate in the case of a pissed of bear... just curious where I should invest my money. I currently own a win 30/30 and a .45acp and niether are known for bringing down a bear. I have had my eye on a ruger super blackhawk .44 mag and a rossi ranch hand .44 mag. I hear a lot of pros and cons on both and I might even be looking in the wrong direction. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Wildthang

Well if I was going into Kodiak country and wanted to pack a pistol, I would get a stainless steel Smith and Wesson 500 mag. 10" barell, When that gun speaks bears listen. It is a huge pistol but it needs to be! My next choice would be a .454 Casull, stainless steel, 10" barell.

But that's just my opinion!

----------


## Rick

If I was going into Kodiak I'd ask SD or Winter or SJJ or one of the ladies.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - the Alaska folks will probably give the best advice.  Klkak always carries a 44 mag on his vest.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep, I will reserve opinion on this one too.

Every time I try to outguess the Alaskans they surprise me in some unusual way, carrying 9mms and .22s and being more concerned with misquitos than bears.

----------


## Rick

Shoot, SD didn't have a door on the outhouse for years. One of the local bears would come down while he was in there and just plop down outside until SD read him a story. That's was kinda hard, too, cause most of the "books" SD had only had pictures.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I think it was Sourdough or Hunter that said the best bear deterrant is a shotgun. You just fill his face with pellets and run! All that lead in his face will usually stop him long enough to get away, and it is easier to hit him on the run.
There is a lot of merit to that!

----------


## VAgrunt

I actually sent a pm to SD and I am eagerly awaiting his response. I am a good survivor here and there but Alaska is a new venue for me and I am eager to learn all I can about it!

----------


## Winter

I'm not in brown bear country. I carry a .357 around here and often a rifle. If I was in Brownie country, a marlin guide gun in 45-70 stainless would be my choice.

A 30-30 has alot more power then a 44 mag.

----------


## SARKY

When you say "trail gun" I think of something light and powerful so I would have to go with my 4 inch barreled total titanium Tracker

----------


## Odin'sRaven

Personally I prefer a 10" SxS with a pistol grip.  12 or 10 gauge with double O buck will do the trick just fine and you don't have to worry about accuracy.  Carry a few blanks on you or even a few rubber rounds to give the bear a warning shot from afar.  If it comes down to close proximity you'll be happy you had a shot gun instead of a pistol. Just my 2-cents.

----------


## Rick

Is bear spray not an option? All this buckshot is going to put a ticked off bear in the woods is it not?

----------


## VAgrunt

I am thinking that the spray if shot into the wind would hurt me more than a bear, and i am not going to carry a shotgun when i can save weight and carry i high power rifle with more ammo.  The question isnt about hunting a bear its about what would be best to have when hiking an coming across a pissed off bear? I know to stand my ground and make a lot of noise, and under no circumstance run away from the bear. I just wanted to know if there was a more preffered sidearm out there that is known for doing the job or if i should just carry my 30-30 or 300 win mag everywhere i go?

----------


## hunter63

Can't say about Alaska, but Western Colorado while elk hunting, in bear country........Local preference was .44 mag carried at all times...including trips to the "hooter"....away from camp a ways.
That advice was from the land owner and our host/guide...and I followed it with a Ruger Super Black Hawk.

Never saw one, even though one of the guys found a elevated baited bear blind, and sat in it for a while.(Why would an elk come anywhere a baited bear blind)

So do you get a bear license before you go?, or hope your self defence claim holds up?........What distance would you be shooting Mr Bear? ( I have named  brother bear my totem, and won't mess with him unless he chooses to mess with me.)

----------


## Old Professor

In general, I think a long gun is better than a handgun for defense from a bear attack IF you are in a local where BIG bears are a likely encounter, simply because a handgun is harder to shoot accuratly in a crisis situation and generally long guns are more powerful. I live in the UP of Michigan and bait bears and my gun of choice is a 357 with Grizzly Ammo 180 gr  hard cast lead flatnose loads. Around here we only have black bears and very few recorded bear attacks. If I was in some place like Alaska, I think I would carry a 12 ga shotgun loaded with slugs. Buckshot has a poor record on big bears - too much hair and fat over the vitals. I would want maximum penetration.  I really disagree with shooting a bear in the face with bird shot. That leaves a blinded, angry bear for some unsuspecting person to encounter.

----------


## Old GI

If'n I was to go into bear country, I would go with SD (and carry whatever he does).

SD:  I accept cash, check or money order,

----------


## Rick

....and hope I can outrun him.

----------


## lucznik

I don't live in Alaska but I do live, hike, camp, and hunt in bear country (Grizzlies and Blackies both).  Obviously when hunting I have a rifle (most commonly a 7-08 Rem) and I have no doubts it would do the job.  I do carry a sidearm when hunting but, it's usually a small .22LR for putting a pine grouse or two into the pot for dinner. 

When not hunting, my sidearm of choice is usually a S&W 686+ Mountain Gun (.357 Mag).  It is loaded with 180 gr. Hornady XTPs or Nosler Partitions over a stiff charge of 2400 giving me just under 1300 fps from a 4" barrel.  I'm very comfortable with this gun and am able to shoot it accurately, even at extended distances - which trumps raw power every time.

Someday I may get a .44 Mag (perhaps the 696 Mountain Gun) just to say that I have one and to be able to laugh at people's reactions when I fool them into touching off a full horse round but, I certainly don't feel I NEED one to be safe in the backcountry.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Back in the late '70s I struck a deal with Grizzlies and Alaskan Browns.  They agreed not to break into my house, eat up all the snacks and wreck the tv.  I agreed to stay out of their woods. So far, all parties have lived up to the terms of the agreement...  :Embarrassment: 

Were it to become necessary to break this agreement, I would seriously consider the Marlin 1895G in .45-70.  I've done a lot of cowboy action shooting, so working a lever-action is second nature to me.

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firear...bore/1895G.asp

----------


## VAgrunt

lots of great advice out there. thanx to all that gave me some. I will mostlikely tote a .44 mag until i feel more comfortable. I will take other firearms also such as my 300 win mag and my 30-30 amongst others. if i never post again you know the bears got me  :Lol:

----------


## glockcop

In your area, I would be looking into Marlin lever guns in .44 mag or 45-70 loaded with hard cast, heavy grain for caliber bullets. The outstanding company "Buffalo Bore" comes to mind for ammo. A .44 mag comming out of a carbine length barrel is very potent indeed. So no need to worry there. If you have your heart set on a pistol, I would look into S&W Mountain Gun  or Ruger Redhawk in .44 magnum. There are heavier hitting S&W and Ruger revolvers but they are a beast to learn to shoot under stress due to very heavy recoil. 44 mag is no recoil slouch but it is a damned side easier on you than the bigger ones. Good luck.

----------


## hunter63

> lots of great advice out there. thanx to all that gave me some. I will mostlikely tote a .44 mag until i feel more comfortable. I will take other firearms also such as my 300 win mag and my 30-30 amongst others. if i never post again you know the bears got me


If that what you plan on toting, I expect you will more than fine, unless you go looking for trouble.......Good luck.

----------


## kyratshooter

I am going to stick with SD, an Alaskan resident, and stick with the 9x19.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ck-performance

I will also agree with DanielNighteyes since I have the same agreement with Brownies and Griz.  I will defend myself from them quire effectively by staying in Kentucky while carrying this poodle shooter.

----------


## VAgrunt

> If that what you plan on toting, I expect you will more than fine, unless you go looking for trouble.......Good luck.


im not going looking for trouble. i want to enjoy the outdoors and live to show the pictures i take is all :-)

----------


## crashdive123

Enjoy the trip.  When are you headed up there?

----------


## VAgrunt

Well its not going to be a trip. Id be moving there for work and living on the island itself. I am an aviation maintenance technician.... airplane mechanic.... and I was just offered a job there. Just trying to get prepared for the area.

----------


## Rick

Don't forget to tie a bell to your gear. That way if the rangers find a bell in the bear poop they'll know it's you.

----------


## ViamFec

30-30 would be pretty underpowered for a large brown bear.  Even a .308 may not be a great choice.

----------


## sjj

edited....

----------


## VAgrunt

The 300 win mag is already boxed and ready to ship! And i shot the ruger super blackhawk 44 mag. single action. i want a double action so i dont have to think just pull. so i am looking at a taurus 44 mag tracker stainless steel double action adjustable rear sights 5 shot. I dont think anyone can say anything bad about that beast!

----------


## lucznik

I haven't dealt with a Tracker but, I've owned two Taurus handguns... I hope to never own another.

----------


## Rick

Maybe you've considered this but have you thought about the adrenalin that will be flowin' when the bear is chargin'? I don't know about you be I'd be hard pressed to hit a bear with a handgun under those conditions and a grizzly is a big animal. I'll be the first to say I don't know squat about them but I do know they are big and fast. That's a lot of rounds down range to develop muscle memory and be able to react without thinking. None of which, I'm capable of doing. Literally. I still have to suggest bear spray. Even if you do receive some residual spray from an ill wind the idea is to stop the attack. So what if you get a little spray as long as the bear takes his toys and goes home. It's your knoggin' but all this talk of big guns requires a decent investment in rounds and range time. And some of those calibers make me hurt just reading about them. I'd think avoidance and spray would be my first line of defense. A slow companion my second line.

----------


## WoodsCustom

This is the one I count on when in BEAR COUNTRY...

*The Smith & Wesson 329PD  44 Magnum.  
*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It weighs 26 ounces and you don't even know you're carrying it. It kicks like a scared mule, but it sure is handy when you need one. VERY LIGHT WEIGHT!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I carry it on my chest so it's always there and out of the way of backpack straps and easy to get to.


Love it,

WC

----------


## Rick

I'm gonna take a wild guess. You, uh, make the lad tote the wheel barrow everywhere? I'll bet it builds character. Just tell him that.

----------


## hunter63

Nice, very cool........Got to get me one of those "porters", wore out that last one,... nephew @13...., was kinda hard to feed.....hand him a menu at a "Mom's breakfast" place, and he would just say "Yes"....Got a little girl of his own ...and a house, and collage, and a truck....gonna be awhile before he can "get out" with me again.

Ya done good, WC.

----------


## kyratshooter

OMG an assualt wheelbarrow!

where have we seen that before?

----------


## hunter63

Bhohahahaha, GK....cough, choke, snicker.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Maybe you've considered this but have you thought about the adrenalin that will be flowin' when the bear is chargin'? I don't know about you be I'd be hard pressed to hit a bear with a handgun under those conditions and a grizzly is a big animal. I'll be the first to say I don't know squat about them but I do know they are big and fast.


Ever heard the phrase "... couldn't hit a *BULL* in the *BUTT* with a *BASS-FIDDLE*"?  If one hasn't practiced, and practiced, and PRACTICED, that about sums it up.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, but grizzlies are not too appreciative of playing that game over and over just so you get gooder.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Yeah, but grizzlies are not too appreciative of playing that game over and over just so you get gooder.


Are you SURE we're not related????

----------


## Rick

I think my second cousin's wife's brother's nephew once removed. I think that's right.

----------


## WoodsCustom

> Nice, very cool........Got to get me one of those "porters", wore out that last one,... nephew @13...., was kinda hard to feed.....hand him a menu at a "Mom's breakfast" place, and he would just say "Yes"....Got a little girl of his own ...and a house, and collage, and a truck....gonna be awhile before he can "get out" with me again.
> 
> Ya done good, WC.





> OMG an assualt wheelbarrow!
> 
> where have we seen that before?


Man, I love that wheelbarrow!

I can't believe you all would think that I have my boy, that poor child push a wheelbarrow up the mountain...................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

..
..
.

I make him Pull it....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

WC

----------


## OldFlJarhead

> Personally I prefer a 10" SxS with a pistol grip.  12 or 10 gauge with double O buck will do the trick just fine and you don't have to worry about accuracy.  Carry a few blanks on you or even a few rubber rounds to give the bear a warning shot from afar.  If it comes down to close proximity you'll be happy you had a shot gun instead of a pistol. Just my 2-cents.


I think a rubber round would just make a POSSIBLY bad situation MUCH worse...Shoot SLUGS and don't miss!

----------


## OldFlJarhead

> Back in the late '70s I struck a deal with Grizzlies and Alaskan Browns.  They agreed not to break into my house, eat up all the snacks and wreck the tv.  I agreed to stay out of their woods. So far, all parties have lived up to the terms of the agreement... 
> 
> Were it to become necessary to break this agreement, I would seriously consider the Marlin 1895G in .45-70.  I've done a lot of cowboy action shooting, so working a lever-action is second nature to me.
> 
> http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firear...bore/1895G.asp


I think the marlin 1895 SBL would be the one.  Stainless with a SIX round magazine!

----------


## OldFlJarhead

> Well its not going to be a trip. Id be moving there for work and living on the island itself. I am an aviation maintenance technician.... airplane mechanic.... and I was just offered a job there. Just trying to get prepared for the area.


My dad was there in the Navy in WWII.  Said he wore everything he could put on and still froze!

----------


## 1stimestar

Make sure and take a bear awareness class.  They only last about an hour and are free through the Park Service and normally Fish and Game.  Just be aware that "light and manageable, and strong enough to hurt a Kodiak bear" do not coincide.  Good luck on your job and enjoy the beauty of Kodiak.

----------


## Pinpin

> I think a rubber round would just make a POSSIBLY bad situation MUCH worse...Shoot SLUGS and don't miss!


If one is gunna use rubber slugs, they should probably carry a big stick to whack it and yell "bad bear!" when it get close....

----------


## Rick

You might want to drag one of these along with you. I'd loan you mine but we have fearsome bunnies around here. They went through 4 Indiana bunnies making Monty Python and The Holy Grail. See? Fearsome. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

